# Dog Collar....



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well ....I recently purchased a SportDog 400 .....and unfortunately I was very dissapointed with it....it hardly work out of a 15 yard range....sooo ....I returned it yesterday at Cabelas....and went looking for another collar....with the deals that were going on and the bucks that I had saved up ...I ended up getting a Dogtra 1502 NCP....I have a 9 month old and a 3 month old....so I needed to get a second collar in a couplr of months anyways ...so i decided that this was such a good deal that I had to go for it ....NOW ....have I made a good decision??? I was going to upgrade to the SportDog 800 .....and then i would have had to buy another collar down the road....and I also looked at Tritronics ....but again i needed to buy another collar....Ive used the Dogtra today for the first time ...and it worked waaay better than the Sportdog already....obviously you pay for what you get ...but have I made a good decision...does anyone have this collar and what do you think about it ......???

One other thing....one question.....the new Dogtra that I purchased has a vibration mode to train ...so you can use that instead of the nick or constant if you have to .......NOW....I have a 3 month old as I said....could I train my 3 month old just with the vibration??? Ive head everything to wait until 6 months...which I did with my first pup ...but I was wondering if this was possible ...if not ...I was just wondering why ...could someone shed some light on the situation for me...

Thanks

Clu__82


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The first collar I ever tried had vibration, but it scared the crap out of my dog. I took it back and bought a Tri-Tronics with a tone feature. I ended up training her to use the tone as a silent recall...push the button and she comes back without any talking, or more improtantly, yelling. I love it for pheasant hunting, I can be very stealth that way.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

First 


> NOW ....have I made a good decision???


 Hard to wrong with Dogtra or TriTronics. Sounds like you got a deal.

Second


> could I train my 3 month old just with the vibration???


Too young. It's not that the "shock" is mean and the vibration is "nicer" so you can use it on the younger dog. It is the dog is too young to mentally process formal OB at 3 months. Work on play, exposure to all different things. and teach the commands, come and sit using treats and praise with no negative consequences. Formal OB at 6 months or later.

Like drjongy mentioned, I would use the vibrate as a silent "here" command. Works great on wary pheasants when you need to be quiet.

If you need a correction, make the correction with the collar. Otherwise you are teaching the dog to ignore the command until he gets the vibration then if he ignores that then he gets the correction. Skip the vibration and just correct if he ignores you.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I sell tri-Tronics and Dogtra and prefer Tri-Tronics but Dogtra is a Great Collar!!!!
I would not use a live e-collar on a 3 month old pup but would use a dummy collar.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies....I wasnt exactly sure why not to use and your responses clear that up.......I was just thinking that if I could get a start on conditioning her to the collar earlier than that much easier ...but I will do what I have done will my older pup ....thanks again

Clu__82


----------

